# Which Plants Will Work For Your Setup?



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I thought with the contiinuing interest in planted tanks it might be good to have a list of plants in one place that will work in various set-ups from very basic to complex. Going by the definitions provided, please base your list only on the plants and set-ups with _with you have experience_.

For instance, I can name plants which have done well in my low-and mid-tech tanks but have no experience with high-tech set-ups. 

This will be sent to three online plant sellers for a final list. After the final list is ready, I will be asking members to send photos of their own plants which I can label and include the name of the member.

Group 1 (Low-Tech): Perfect for those new to planted aquariums or with aquarium kits. Plants don't need anything special; maybe all-purpose fertilizer/root tabs. Low-light plants that grow well in aquarium such as supplied in kits. Most low-tech plants can be grown in medium- and high-tech tanks.

Group 2 (Medium-Tech): Plants that require fertilizer and possibly supplements such as Iron or liquid carbon. They also need light higher than provided in aquarium kits. Most medium-tech plants can be grown in high-tech tanks.

Group 3 (High-Tech): Plants that require supplements beyond all-purpose fertilizer. For optimum growth and color they do need injected CO2 and high-light. Plants in this category do not do well in low-tech or medium-tech aquariums.

Any help is truly appreciated.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Group 1 (Low-Tech): Perfect for those new to planted aquariums or with aquarium kits. Plants don't need anything special; maybe all-purpose fertilizer/root tabs. Low-light plants that grow well in aquarium such as supplied in kits. Most low-tech plants can be grown in medium- and high-tech tanks.

1. Anubias of any sort
2. Najas Grass
3. Cabomba
4. Narrow Leaf Anacharis
5. Crypt 'petchii'
6. Swords (do better with root tabs but can be grown without)
7. Subwassertang
8. Java Moss
9. Dwarf Sag
10. Crypt Wendtii
11. Java Ferns
12. Bacopa
13. Hornwort
14. Brazillian Pennywort
15. Banana Plant


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Very interesting Russell! Tell us when you need some pics!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm not sure I made it clear that I'm asking members to indicate whether they have low, medium or high-tech set-ups based on the definitions and what plants grow well for them.

For instance, I'm sure there are a bunch of plants that do well in low-tech tanks; I just listed the ones I've grown with success.

So, anyone who wishes, please contribute.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

I'd personally change out Cabomba with any of the Limnophila/Ambulia varieties. I don't find it to be as forgiving.

Floaters could definitely be added such as Duckweed, Dwarf Water Lettuce, etc. I find Frogbit to be the least forgiving (loathes airstones...)

I grow Myrio, Ludwigia Repens/Broadleaf, and Dwarf Lily's also in my super low tech tanks. I wish I knew the names of my other plants, but I don't. 

Subwassertang kinda just... exists. I haven't honestly seen much growth on it in months, in any of my tanks. Java moss I murder if it doesn't have flow, but Taiwan and Christmas I can't kill, so I'd say that most mosses are beginner friendly. Maybe not fancy liverworts like mini-pelia etc.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

When we initally set up we were using a 20year old bulb which hasnt been used in 15years! so, degraded a little. Low light certainly. 

Pogostemon erectus grew really really well. Also, Yoshio liked it to make his nest in. I would say its super easy to grow. Low light, needs pruning! 

For what its worth I am new to planted tanks and find cabomba is easy to maintain too! growing away, eventhough I forgot last weeks ferts in the small tank.

Also, whilst slower growing, my myrophyllum tuberculatum is doing well and is certainly growing.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I think my stuff falls under low to medium light?
When I had my incandescent bulbs I could successfully grow Swords, Java Ferns, Water Wisteria, some Bacopa, Windelov Ferns and Bolbitis Heteroclita. Alternanthera reineckii survived but did not grow particularly quick.

When I upgraded to my 10,000 K/actinic bulbs I noticed marked improvement in the growth of all of my plants.

Currently I have 
50/50 CFLs
Dose API Co2 booster daily
Dose Fluval plant ferts weekly (previously API Leaf Zone)

I keep Alternanthera reineckii, Rotala nanjenshan, Rotala rotundifolia, Bacopa, Windelov Ferns, Ammania gracilis, Bolbitis heteroclita, Ludwigia arcuata,Water wisteria, Swords, Hygrophila angustifolia(I think). I just added peacock moss and myriophyllum mattogrossense today.


----------



## Lettuce (Jul 12, 2014)

This is good information. Another thing that would be good to note is which ones need to be planted, and which specifically need to *not* be planted.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm going to be watching this thread with interest. I've been wanting to get more plants that are easy to care for after having such a good experience with my little anubias nana.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Lettuce said:


> This is good information. Another thing that would be good to note is which ones need to be planted, and which specifically need to *not* be planted.


Good idea. When the list is complete I'm hoping to receive member-taken photos and add the "to plant or not to plant" information.

I don't use Excel so would like to hear from people who have high- and medium-tech tanks since all I could do is repeat what I read. :-(

Thanks to all who contribute!

PS: I was told by www.bamaplants.com to add iron tabs to the substrate and it's changed the growth of my rooted plants amazingly.


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

My tank could fall under low or medium- because I use an organic dirt substrate (using ferts and tabs would probably be an equivalent for non-dirt) and a 6 watt LED lamp from Aqua One for plants (it's really nothing high tech). The light follows a 5 hours on, 4 hours off and 5 hours on schedule with no algae blooms. Other than those, no extra ferts or co2 is used.

The plants I grow are a mix of low and medium care.
Tiger Lotus (green), Amazon Sword, Banana Lily, Java Moss, Java Fern, Amazon Frogbit, Anacharis/Elodea, Ambulia, Water Sprite, Crypt Wendtii (possibly lutea or lucens- ambiguous labeling from the store but all have similar requirements) and of course duckweed. 

I found my Tiger lotus, swords, crypts and lilies to extremely well in this tank and grow noticeably fast with dirt substrate. I actually had my swords throwing out leaves every few days once without any dirt or tabs or even a proper light. They all can be grown in low- but do much better in medium and high.
The stem plants, Ambulia, Anacharis and my unidentified Pink Baby Tears do alright, I find that when they're established they can grow about a 1/2 or full inch a week at most. Ambulia was a bit fragile though, melted easily and grew back slowly. Anacharis is growing out of control though. The stems do fine floating and planted- but floating leads to them growing in funny shapes and directions to reach the light when ever they get turned over.
My water sprite melted when it was planted and is doing well floating at the surface. 

I have one other plant that I still need to photo and ID, it was sold under the name "Pink Baby Tears"- but three aquatic plants with similar appearance use that name. I'll have to update when I find out. It appears to be the sort that would benefit greatly from high-tech but does_ hang in there _in medium/low.


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

Dont forget Riccia( i think i spelled that correctly), and banana plants!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

PiscesPlunder said:


> Dont forget Riccia( i think i spelled that correctly), and banana plants!


 
Gotta have a category? Where would you put them?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Riccia is a easy plant, mid/high light plant and CO2 is not required, but recommend. You can do a variety of things with Ricca. You can use it as a carpet with flat slate stones with fishing line or mesh. You can attach it to woods or stones with fishing line. In the wild, Riccia is found floating, so it's a great floating plant for fry. 

Cons with Riccia, it doesn't attach it self like moss over time. Over time the plant doesn't creep over like most carpets. It grows vertically no matter what lighting you use. Trimming it is a most to make it more eye appealing. 

In aquascapeing, a good way to use Riccia is to mix it with other carpeting plants. A prime example is Hemianthus callitrichoides Cuba. Use Glossostigma elatinoides if using High light and CO2, so it can grow horizontally/low mix with Riccia can look very natural.


----------

